# Watermark/Graphic not sharp but fuzzy or blurred



## Pipe (Mar 3, 2015)

1st post here so Hello All,

I have a couple of half decent photos that I want to put a personal graphic on. I designed a logo on PS and saved it as PNG. In LR I've went through the section to edit etc. Export and added graphic saved as JPG and all looks good, uploaded to F/B and the graphic looks fuzzy/pixelated.









I initially had the graphic at 1814 x 545 increased this to 2500 x 626 in PS

In LR my export settings are as follows,
File settings Jpeg, quality 80 space sRGB limit file size  - unchecked
 Image Sizing Resize to fit -check long edge dont enlarge checked. 1024 pixels res - 72
sharpen - checked screen amount High

The photo looks fine, but as I say the graphic isnt clear and sharp


Any ideas that I may have not tried or missed

TIA

_Pipe

(btw - just looking at the attached thumbnail , and its quite visible as fuzzy there? )_


----------



## Nogo (Mar 3, 2015)

I suspect you have the opacity set a little too light.

In the watermark edit screen increase the percent some and see if that helps.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 3, 2015)

Nogo said:


> I suspect you have the opacity set a little too light.
> 
> In the watermark edit screen increase the percent some and see if that helps.



Thanks Nogo,  opacity is at 100% I've used a dark grey/light grey and solid black...


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 3, 2015)

Pipe said:


> 1st post here so Hello All,
> Export and added graphic saved as JPG and all looks good, uploaded to F/B and the graphic looks fuzzy/pixelated.



If I am reading you correctly. It looks fine after export and only falls apart on upload to FB?  That would be a Facebook Compression Problem.

Try exporting as a Tiff. Open Tiff in PS and export as a PNG. Upload the PNG to FB. Does that fix it?


----------



## Pipe (Mar 5, 2015)

RikkFlohr said:


> If I am reading you correctly. It looks fine after export and only falls apart on upload to FB?  That would be a Facebook Compression Problem.
> 
> Try exporting as a Tiff. Open Tiff in PS and export as a PNG. Upload the PNG to FB. Does that fix it?



Thanks, haven't been back at program...
The pic it's self is fine in f/b, it has just pixilated around my signature...


----------



## Heidi (Mar 5, 2015)

Pipe said:


> Thanks, haven't been back at program...
> The pic it's self is fine in f/b, it has just pixilated around my signature...



Pipe, I have the same problem any time I have text in an image. The image itself looks fine in FB. Not perfect, but fine. It's just around the text that it looks absolutely horrible. In my research, I discovered that FB's compression shows up the most around high contrast areas. I also learned that if you upload the correctly sized image to FB, it actually tries to sharpen it more than if you uploaded a large file because it thinks it's low quality. Ironic since it hacks your large file down to their low quality standard.

To determine if it's an issue with FB or LR, have you checked the JPG on your local computer before uploading it to FB?


----------



## Pipe (Mar 5, 2015)

Heidi said:


> Pipe, I have the same problem any time I have text in an image. The image itself looks fine in FB. Not perfect, but fine. It's just around the text that it looks absolutely horrible. In my research, I discovered that FB's compression shows up the most around high contrast areas. I also learned that if you upload the correctly sized image to FB, it actually tries to sharpen it more than if you uploaded a large file because it thinks it's low quality. Ironic since it hacks your large file down to their low quality standard.
> 
> To determine if it's an issue with FB or LR, have you checked the JPG on your local computer before uploading it to FB?



Thanks Heidi, I'm almost confident it's FB, your 100% in your what you say, I've allowed exactly the size fb demands, just annoys me I can't find a solution...


----------



## Heidi (Mar 5, 2015)

It annoys me too. I understand that FB has to store billions of photos but they seem to make enough money to buy more storage space without killing everything we post.


----------

